# Arctic Cat XC450i



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone see this 450 class machine to compete with the can-am renegade/yamaha wolverine class of machines? sport 4x4's..

http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/XC450I.php


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you see the price tag??? I would get a Brute.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

this thing looks cool but you really think it would compete with a rene


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

its an ok looking fourwheeler, what they need to do is slap the thundercat motor on it then she'd scream lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im waiting to see a 700 or a 1000 in this... then it would be bad. not really a rene competitor, maybe the wolverine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> im waiting to see a 700 or a 1000 in this... then it would be bad. not really a rene competitor, maybe the wolverine.


I imagine they will see how it does for a year, then put a bigger one on the market... 

Looks fun to ride though.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ive ridden the 450 utility, the same engine thats in this, and it is a very snappy machine. it beat the pants off my buddy's 650 off the line by a bike length or two.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it looks like a cheap pos. I can possibly see that in the future Arctic Cats will be renamed to kymco.

Oh ya it deff can not compete with a rene. Its more in the class of a wolverine.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well Arctic cat is part owner of Kymco now. they have been for a while. they designed that motor and had kymco build it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

cattracks87 said:


> this thing looks cool but you really think it would compete with a rene


I'm sure it's comparable to the 500 Renegade... 

http://en-ca.can-amatv.brp.com/showroom/key-features/Renegade-500.aspx


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats not a real renegade^ thats just a baby... lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just saying... that is the CLASS of bike that this is in... when Phreebsd posted to compete with Renegade, it is the 500 he was referring to... of course it's not gonna compete with the 800r..


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i knew what you were talkin about... lol but yea i think thats what AC/Kymco was taking aim at. but in the future im sure they will step it up with a bigger badder xc, but if sales drop the xc is usually the first in line to drop production.


----------

